

Citadel v1.3.4.5 Leaked in a Spanish BB - conductor
http://indetectables.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=43136&p=393109

======
conductor
Citadel is a ZeuS fork (bot network management tool), it is being sold in the
private hacker forums as a SAAS. Citadel has a CRM store, it allows its users
to get support, share ideas, report bugs, poll for new features, comment on
software modules, get jabber notifications and other functions.

The base package of Citadel is being sold for $2399 plus $125 each month. Plus
there are modules, e.g. a $395 priced module allows self update the bot just
when the antivrus software starts detecting the previous version, so it will
be updated before the owner of the infected computer updates her own virus
definitions database.

If you are a securtity expert or are just curious, you can download the leaked
archive from <http://www.sendspace.com/file/4ug8rg> for studying and analysis,
the password is Citadel. The Builder is not working.

